# STEAM car!!!!



## Philthechill (May 8, 2007)

Please note, all you lovers of monster diesel-engines, that a new World Speed record for STEAM cars has just been set-up at 140+ m.p.h.

The engine used was a miniature steam-turbine and NOT, (it will be noted), a miniaturised version of a Doxford/Sulzer or B&W!!!!

Superiority of steam over diesel proven?

You bet your sweet life (he noted mischievously) 

LOL (meaning Lots Of Love) to all you dirty-finger-nailed brigade! Ugh!!!!!Salaams, Phil(Hippy)


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Well Phil that is certainly an advance on the old Stanley steamer that I had a ride in many years ago. 
It did about 40 mph on the flat and needed a rest before a hill to build up boiler pressure. 
Please tell us more about the boiler and fuel

Bob


----------



## Macphail (Oct 27, 2008)

http://news.carjunky.com/alternativ...sel-driven-vehicle-in-the-world-cdfc223.shtml
(Thumb) 

John.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

a steam turbine car!!!! - I want one and I want one right now - I could do my boiler tests every morning and all sorts (Thumb)


----------



## dave4e (Sep 6, 2008)

Diesel Power Over Steam Proven, at 529 Kmph 

Beat That with a kettle 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/staffordshire/5273540.stm


----------



## Philthechill (May 8, 2007)

*Nice try but wrong!!!!*



dave4e said:


> Diesel Power Over Steam Proven, at 529 Kmph
> 
> Beat That with a kettle
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/staffordshire/5273540.stm


Nice try dave4e but the diesel-engine your article is about is just a petrol-engine with the spark-plugs taken-out and injectors fitted in their place so, per se, it ain't a small version of a marine-diesel whereas the turbine driving the steam-car is!!!! Q.E.D. Salaams, Phil(Hippy)


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Nice one Phill, this'll show the chain block humpers! I noted that the chief engineer, on the car, was saying that it's a real steam job, with the same fault never comeing up twice!


----------



## dave4e (Sep 6, 2008)

Define Marine Diesel and how the JCB444 4 stroke diesel engine differs from a marine 4 stroke diesel engine.

be careful as my valid Chiefs Ticket is ready to be waved !!! 

Diesel still faster than steam


----------



## dave4e (Sep 6, 2008)

Couldnt Resist

http://www.mermaid-marine.co.uk/HTML/DieselEngines.htm

Mermaid marine using JCB444 as a marine diesel engine. 

Top that Steam Queens !! QED Phil , quiet efficient DIESEL


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

4 strokes hah - nancy boy stuff - show me the land speed record of a 2 stroke crosshead engined car and i will show you a smug and remarkably clean steam engineer sniggering


----------



## dave4e (Sep 6, 2008)

" nancy Boy Stuff ", thats just name calling 

Show me a steam ship these days, and ill show you not too many smug Steam Engineers.


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

A lot of the older LNG ships that are still operating, Navy Auxiliary Vessels (SL-7's), and of course all of those pesky Nuclear Vessels that the navies of the world operate.


----------



## howardang (Aug 3, 2008)

If you fancy something to do in your spare time here's a nice project - and it's steam! 

http://www.modelworks-int.com/brochures/likaflyer.pdf

Howard


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

dave4e said:


> " nancy Boy Stuff ", thats just name calling
> 
> Show me a steam ship these days, and ill show you not too many smug Steam Engineers.


I built 4 only 2 years ago - doing a dry dock on one next week - no engine work 


yours in nauseating smugness (K)


----------



## steamer659 (Mar 18, 2009)

Steam Car ? Check out the 1924 Doble Simplex. Whips every Diesel, Every Time- even today


----------



## dave4e (Sep 6, 2008)

Still not too many steam ships out there though is there, and i would imagine your 4 new builds were LNG perhaps or VLCC, 
So other than that and the Navies where running costs are no object, where are all the steam ships ? 

Anyway besides the who has the cleanest boiler suit and the age old Motor versus Steam debate. 


The Diesel Car was still faster than the steam car though, hee hee


----------



## Philthechill (May 8, 2007)

*Bits and pieces!*



dave4e said:


> Define Marine Diesel and how the JCB444 4 stroke diesel engine differs from a marine 4 stroke diesel engine.
> 
> be careful as my valid Chiefs Ticket is ready to be waved !!!
> 
> Diesel still faster than steam


Now look, dave4e, how many bits and pieces have you got flailing round in a diesel-engine compared to a steam-turbine? Eh? Eh? Eh?

Exactly!

I rest my case Your Honour!!!!

Just one more thing too dave4e! You really must brush-up on your spelling! 

I fully agree with you "WAIVING" your valid Chiefs Ticket, should YOUR argument prove to be null and void as to what is the superior prime-mover between diesel and steam, but you volunteering to "wave" your ticket (meaning "cancelling it") is incorrectly spelt!!

It would be the correct spelling if you were going to "wave" your Ticket in a, "Now look! This is my valid Chief's Ticket (Motor presumably?) and I'm well up-to-speed on diesel-engines, so I know what I'm on about!," sort of way but I'm sure you didn't mean THAT did you dave4e, did you? Dave? Dave? Dave? 'kin 'ell e's done a runner!!! Salaams, Phil(Hippy)


----------



## dave4e (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi Phil 

My spelling is fine, its the typing that lets me down. 

Dave


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Never mind Dave, we forgive you!


----------



## Philthechill (May 8, 2007)

*Like f**k, we do!*



Billieboy said:


> Never mind Dave, we fogive you!


Billieboy! Don't weaken! Those bloody motor-men will try grind you down! Steam is King!!!!Salaams, Phil(Hippy)


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Loved the triple expansion jobs and the turbines were ghreat. Shame about all the asbestos dust though


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Philthechill said:


> Billieboy! Don't weaken! Those bloody motor-men will try grind you down! Steam is King!!!!Salaams, Phil(Hippy)


Thought you were Fridge type Phill ? what is this stuff you have learned about Steam / prounonced Stheem in Brocks .

Happy Days Derek


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

I have sailed on three steam ships.
The first was a high speed turbine cargo ship. Terrific except when you were on the wing of the bridge and the safety valves blew. Frightened the sh*t out of you and sent you deaf at the same time.
The next was a triple expansion plodder. About 9 knots was the best she ever did. Absolutely fascinating in the engine room though. Trouble was, any weather over about force seven and she stopped and then started going backwards.
The last one was a passenger ship. Very comfortable and no problems!


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

*Steam!*



John Briggs said:


> I have sailed on three steam ships.
> The first was a high speed turbine cargo ship. Terrific except when you were on the wing of the bridge and the safety valves blew. Frightened the sh*t out of you and sent you deaf at the same time.
> The next was a triple expansion plodder. About 9 knots was the best she ever did. Absolutely fascinating in the engine room though. Trouble was, any weather over about force seven and she stopped and then started going backwards.
> The last one was a passenger ship. Very comfortable and no problems!



I was on a turbine tanker going backwards with 30% ahead power on, we were into wind and the wind speed was estimated at 100+ kts. for a day and a bit! The same ship fully loaded, still water, off the Oman coast, got her up to 22kts. when we had all the bled steam off to do some hot repairs on the system. her service speed was 16kts.(Thumb)


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Derek Roger said:


> Steam / prounonced Stheem in Brocks./QUOTE]
> 
> In Ellerman's it was pronounced 'ishteem Sahib'[=P]


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

all you guys warbling on about steam, diesel, etc., tell me what you think of the very reverend Stirling who invented a revolutionary combustion engine around 1816 which, with today's technology and materials could probaly lead somewhere. Check it out before you do your next watch,it could make you rich.Regards Ronnie


----------



## Philthechill (May 8, 2007)

*'urt, so deeply, deeply, 'urt!*



Derek Roger said:


> Thought you were Fridge type Phill ? what is this stuff you have learned about Steam / prounonced Stheem in Brocks .
> 
> Happy Days Derek


 Now coming from an ex-Maipura man, same as meself, that remark, about learning steam "stuff" cut me to the quick!!!!

Yes I did finish-up, after leaving the oggin, as a fridge-person but even then my preference for "roundy-roundy things" leapt to the fore as I think the schrauben verdichter was a far better beast than the reciprocating type!

Howden, Sabroe, Frick it didn't really matter!!! Salaams, Phil(Hippy)


----------



## Philthechill (May 8, 2007)

*Models available.*



jg grant said:


> all you guys warbling on about steam, diesel, etc., tell me what you think of the very reverend Stirling who invented a revolutionary combustion engine around 1816 which, with today's technology and materials could probaly lead somewhere. Check it out before you do your next watch,it could make you rich.Regards Ronnie


I quite agree, Ronnie, about the Rev. Stirling and his "Stirling engine". You can actually buy small working models of them which illustrate, brilliantly, the principle of this fascinating engine.

It's always been a source of wonderment, to me, as to why the Stirling engine hasn't been developed further in this day-and-age of computer aided this and computer aided that. Salaams, Phil(Hippy)


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Philthechill said:


> Now coming from an ex-Maipura man, same as meself, that remark, about learning steam "stuff" cut me to the quick!!!!
> 
> Yes I did finish-up, after leaving the oggin, as a fridge-person but even then my preference for "roundy-roundy things" leapt to the fore as I think the schrauben verdichter was a far better beast than the reciprocating type!
> 
> Howden, Sabroe, Frick it didn't really matter!!! Salaams, Phil(Hippy)


Sorry Phil ;
I could not resist the temptation . As ex Maipura men we shall have to stick together . It was there that I learnt very quickly the effect of ammonia on engineers ; after a bad night ahore a quick whiff in the fridge flat would clear the head instantly .
What is more the brine header was the only means we had of cooling out Tennants ; a very popular spot .

Derek


----------



## Philthechill (May 8, 2007)

*Apology accepted (he said------grandly!)*



Derek Roger said:


> Sorry Phil ;
> I could not resist the temptation . As ex Maipura men we shall have to stick together . It was there that I learnt very quickly the effect of ammonia on engineers ; after a bad night ahore a quick whiff in the fridge flat would clear the head instantly .
> What is more the brine header was the only means we had of cooling out Tennants ; a very popular spot .
> 
> Derek


 Anyone who sailed on "Maipura" sailed on one of the best ship's in Brock's, Derek, as I'm sure you'll agree.

One of the easiest steaming-vessels I was ever on and an absolute joy, engine-room wise.

She was a one-off in the true sense of the word and, let's not forget, the only "two-funnel" ship in the Brock fleet!!! (I have a Skyphoto, somewhere, of "Maipura" before she had the extra 10', or whatever it was, stuck onto the top of the original funnel!!!!).

Re. getting whiffs of NH3 I have a truly alarming story of one incident I had, at a bakery in Manchester, with a liquid NH3 leak which I'll put on here some time. Salaams, Phil(Hippy)


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Problem with the Stirling engine is the size of the heat rejection surface required, to produce a viable power source (10s of horsepower rather than fractions of a horsepower) you couldn't rely on the surface area of the displacer cylinder to provide the heat transfer and would need to incorporate some secondary cooling coils which would require energy detracting from the efficiency.

That being said there may be scope for using the Stirling engine to bottom a conventional Rankine type cycle, although current efforts are directed toward the organic Rankine cycle ( which is most effective using the refrigerants banned under Kyoto).

Believe Nasa had a go at a Stirling powered light aircraft and they are certainly produced for use in defence satellites (in the UK as well)


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

It was the effect NH3 had on other parts of the body that was really disturbing - lets hear it for fire hoses.


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

*stirling engine*

Many thanks to all of you who responded to my comment. It so happens that yesterday I bought the July issue of model boats and in it is featured a model with a Stirling engine. There are two pictures of a very tidy engine room and I quote from the relevant paragraph. 'The powerplant is particularly ingenious in that the Stirling drives two flywheels mounted on either side of the cylinder in a fore and aft direction. A rubber faced disc is then installed athwartships with a limited amount of pivot which enables it to engage either flywheel or neither, controlled by a servo that gives forward, neutral and reverse thrust.Final drive is by a toothed belt to the prop shaft. Performance is claimed to exceed comparibly sized steam engines while the single gas cylinder gives over three hours of continuous use. Now that's what I call clever!'. End of quote Interesting I thought. Regards to all. Ronnie.


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

*cars*



Philthechill said:


> Please note, all you lovers of monster diesel-engines, that a new World Speed record for STEAM cars has just been set-up at 140+ m.p.h.
> 
> I drove my first diesel engined car for 15 years and now on my third year with my second one.
> Have been facinated with steam cars for a long time -BUT - if they are so
> ...


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

It's a bit too cold in Canada, one would need a really good insulated and central heated garage for starting on fresh mornings!


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Off Jay Leno's site

JayLeno1925DobleSteamCar

JayLeno1925DobleSteamCarDirectGeartoDiff

Greg Hayden


----------

